# Sus 500



## zombul (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have any personal experiene with it?

G.E.T. SUS-500 60 SOFTGELS


----------



## DRAMBRO (Sep 18, 2008)

i didnt got stronger...but was hornier...

weird cuz thats not even listed as a benefit of the productl....lol


----------



## zombul (Sep 19, 2008)

Really? I have heard so much postive about the product and was debating a cycle of it maybe around Nov.Thats disappointing to hear.


----------



## aidenXudfame (Oct 1, 2008)

I recently finished up my cycle of sus500 and superdrol NG, with cytogainer protein, kre-alkalyn, milk thistle and multi and gained 13 pounds of dense muscle. Dont know how much the sus500 attributed to this, but i did not eat clean at all and worked out 3 times a week for maybe an hour and half at most. Could have gotten more out of the supps but oh well, they worked.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

I have not tried the product bro., but was also very curious about it. I know people who have used it and swear by it. I am curious to hear testimonials. So far they seem pretty impressive.


----------



## zombul (Oct 30, 2008)

I have heard people saying some damn good things about this stuff!  Anymore feedback on it?


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2008)

I might be mistaken bus isn't sus an AS? Try askin aroud in the as section?


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2008)

You are correct, kinda? Sustenol is a testosterone blend that is an AAS. I guess to be technical SUS500 would be aswell but I am referring to the currently legal 'prohormone' that can be purchased at places like SBMuscle. The manufacturer took a popular name and put it on thier bottle as alot of companies do now days like with Tren,Novadex,Winztrol. These are similar names to already existing products but new ones being marketed off them.
I have heard people eating this shit up and I am damn curious about it.


----------



## biggfly (Oct 31, 2008)

zombul said:


> You are correct, kinda? Sustenol is a testosterone blend that is an AAS. I guess to be technical SUS500 would be aswell but I am referring to the currently legal 'prohormone' that can be purchased at places like SBMuscle. The manufacturer took a popular name and put it on thier bottle as alot of companies do now days like with Tren,Novadex,Winztrol. These are similar names to already existing products but new ones being marketed off them.
> I have heard people eating this shit up and I am damn curious about it.



Send me some and I will do a log on it!!??


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2008)

Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione,
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/21136-warning-finigenx-lie.html






13-Ethyl-3-Methoxy-Gona-2, 5(10)-Diene-17-One
Introducing Max LMG 
Under the new Anabolic Steroid Act of 2004 and Dietary Supplement Health Education Act of 2004, it is sometimes difficult to give the credit due a new product, and worse, it leaves the consumer uninformed. Let's see if I can give some usable info that is still legal to state in website copy yet of some value. Ergomax LMG was a unique pheromone matrix that had amazing positive effects upon body composition and sex-drive. Unfortunately we had to pull it to avoid more negative focus upon our industry. Max LMG is our next generation body composition goodie, and yes, it got the name due to some of its comparable effects...plus a few added values. 

The active compound in Max LMG is 13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one. I find it unlikely that there are very many aware of this structure, but it is certainly worth discussing. It is legal because it is a progestin, and before anyone thinks "birth-control", remember that trenbolone, nandrolone, methyltrienolone and Methyl-Dien are all progestins. I doubt anyone will dispute the effects of these compounds upon favorable body composition. But they do all have one bad effect to put an end to... (I should add as a relevant comparison that Clomid and Nolvadex are estrogens...and how many males have rid themselves of feminizing effects plus increased natural testosterone production with them?) 

As a progestin, Max LMG is structurally related to the so-called abortion pill RU-486 and as such acts as an "anti-progesterone". Yes, this means decreased estrogen-like effects and an increase in libido. This is likely why so many testers have referred to Max LMG as the anti-Deca-Dick/Tren-Dick product. Research suggests that Max LMG has a half-life of about 6 hours, though it appears that it is closer to 10 hours based upon plasma levels maintained in our test subjects. It is not a 17-alkylated analog thus having very low potential for liver toxicity. However, it should be noted that oral bioavailability is significant as a administration protocol of 25mg 3 times daily provides about the same results as 10mg 2 times daily of Ergomax LMG in regard to body composition effects, strength and lean mass. 

Progestins do not aromatize to estrogens and being a 5-alpha-reduced analog prevents conversion to DHT. It is important to remember that being 5-alpha-reduced also means it is related to DHT. Hmmm, 5-alpha reduced means good high quality hardening effects, too. Naturally the lack of estrogenic activity translates into low water retention and solid gains. Due to non-aromatization to estrogens, there is a lower potential for HPTA inhibition from use. This does not mean that there is none, just less to deal with post use. Remember that there are two HPTA negative feed-back loops (Please see Ultra Hot info). 4-8 weeks of continuous Max LMG administration provides good results. And yes, I do suggest the use of Ultra Hot for 4-6 weeks before repeating


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2008)

The compound Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is being used in the 'tren' ph's resleased as of late and has proven food for strength. And the other compound is found in Max LMG so what do you think of the potential effectivness of this product. I have done alot of research on it as well.


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 31, 2008)

zombul said:


> The compound Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione is being used in the 'tren' ph's resleased as of late and has proven food for strength. And the other compound is found in Max LMG so what do you think of the potential effectivness of this product. I have done alot of research on it as well.




And there has been a ton of these clones out as of late.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2008)

Has any of these companies provided a lab analysis of what is actually in these products? I'm very skeptical of them.


----------



## zombul (Nov 6, 2008)

I also have alot of interest in SuStaDrol by Fast Action Pharma 60 caps  I know the sides to these things are rough but damn are we currently in a time of potent strong orals that can be purchased online or what. This one also looks damn good to me and another that tempts my next cycle.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 6, 2008)

google it or got to promuscle there are alot of reviews for it there. i have heard good things and bad. i thought it was banned though.


----------



## biggfly (Nov 6, 2008)

Really nice that in the Sb Muscle site's description, it actually lists it as for sale by another supplement company...OOPS!


----------



## zombul (Nov 6, 2008)

oops I hadn't notied that.


----------



## psychobabble (Nov 7, 2008)

i havent tried this .. but this brand makes some good quality stuff .. i knew couple of pple who did tren250 and got great results


----------



## zombul (Nov 7, 2008)

I have heard so much about the SUS500 and still dont know what I'm gonna try yet?


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a friend who is gonna run SUS500 and I'll keep you guys posted on all his results.


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok. I have talked 2 guys into trying it.They both purchased some tonight.


----------



## zombul (Dec 3, 2008)

I have 3 different people on this right now and all 3 are seing results in about a week and a half. This is not a stunt to sell SUS500 it's something I was curious about and now am seing some people try. I will give more thorough results in a couple more days.


----------



## zombul (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok the first individual I am going to update you on we'll call 1 or T. He has been running the sus500 for 2 weeks now and has gained 8lbs. He was working out with 185 on the flat bench and is now working out comfortably with 205. He thinks he could do more but I'm only posting what I witnessed. Now on the weight gain I will add he had been trying to loose weight and had gotten down to 149lbs. (Yes I ment 149lbs) He's about 35 and of course some of the weight gain could be due to stopping a strict weight loss diet. He has run a few ph's in the past as well. So far he hasn't noticed any sides (no doctor checkup either though).


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2008)

I am curious to read your findings on this one. I know some guy's who said they made some big gains from this!  I always wondered if it was this, or something else they didn't want to mention, because their lifts were very impressive! Will be looking forward to your findings...


----------



## zombul (Dec 5, 2008)

Guy number 2 or D went from a pretty cut 211 to 217. Now back info on this one. 23 yrs old and a fn hard gainer. I been workin with him for close to 2 years and he started at about 150lbs himself and aout 6'1. He has been a problem to put size on but has gained about 6 pounds already. He has ran several cycles, Hemadrol, Phera, Epistane, Tren, and M1T. He has pushed the ph over the limit a time or two and i tried to reel him back in so he didn't have medical issues. M1T almost caused a gyno problem but Epistane cleared it up. He eats alot and his lifting has come along way. I don't have an exact number on his lifts but he keeps telling me his strength is awesome but I havn't witnessed the lifts yet. He has been like I said a work in progress though for sometime. He is looking good overall and has went from a shinny kid to looking solid and still cut. As far as the sus500 about 6lbs and he is eating a clean diet. Strength updates when exact numbers are available.


----------



## zombul (Dec 5, 2008)

And guy number 3 or E. He is about 40 and another hardgainer. He has ran DDrol twice. His weight in two weeks is from 203 to 208. His bench has went from *225 to 250 in 2 weeks* I know this because I have been there and seen with my own two eyes. He is quick to mention it is his favorite ph so far. I cant remember exact number but his deadlift went up more than that in the last 2 weeks. No bs here.I wouldn't stake my name or reputation on bs and I'm not trying to sell anything. This is no bs resultsn of 3 people. Now that being said cycles aren't over and I'll give a final update when they are. I think sometimes when on a supp people try harder and eat more but however they are all liking it,so far.


----------



## rippednmichigan (Dec 23, 2008)

zombul said:


> I also have alot of interest in SuStaDrol by Fast Action Pharma 60 caps  I know the sides to these things are rough but damn are we currently in a time of potent strong orals that can be purchased online or what. This one also looks damn good to me and another that tempts my next cycle.



Sustadrol is good qaulity stuff man. I was running it made it 2 weeiks and hurt my shoulder, I gained a good amount of strength fast (within in first week). Anyway I'm on PCT now.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok so I have some results for the first person I listed who actually ran the cycle longer than he should have because he liked the results. Guy 1 started at 149lbs which he had dieted down too. He was at 166 yesterdsay and his strength is up drasticaly. I don't have any exact numbers on strength but will have within a couple days. His end opinion was very high of the sus500.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2009)

Great Zombul, I was very interested in finding out the results of your trials. Sounds like the stuff really does work.


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2009)

It has turned out very positive so far and I have another guy using it now aswell.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2009)

zombul said:


> It has turned out very positive so far and I have another guy using it now aswell.



Awesome!

What is your recommended PCT for this compound?


----------



## zombul (Jan 13, 2009)

Where going with Nolva for 6 weeks and maybe even a natural test booster. My 3 rd guy who is almost 40 and a  hard gainer went from 203 to 212. I know thats not as musch as the earlier guy but was still good I felt and he ran it for 5 weeks. He barely broke into a second bottle to add one week on to the cycle.I hadn't seen him or got to lift with him so sorry for the delayed results and those weren't witnessed but I belive he was being truthful. He didn't know an exact number but he said it was "way up".


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## zombul (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## zombul (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had another guy Rick on a cycle now for around 6 weeks and he is in love with this stuff aswell. He went from around 250 to 267 and his bench from 315 to about 345 after being stuck at 315 for over a year. Again I am only reporting things that HAVE happened and no bs. This stuff is good and it has become popular at my gym and is sold out here right now. It has become one of my most highly recomended because I have seen it work on 4 occasions now very well.


----------



## zombul (Mar 25, 2009)

Started taking this on Saturday and will give some brief updates once or twice a week on my personal cycle and thoughts on the product.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2009)

zombul said:


> Started taking this on Saturday and will give some brief updates once or twice a week on my personal cycle and thoughts on the product.



Awesome!

I await your results


----------



## zombul (Mar 27, 2009)

I am already seing some strength increases and am getting some pimples. I also got a bit of a cold thats going to slow me down some. So far so good though.


----------



## zombul (Apr 3, 2009)

My diet has been shit but strength is still going up.


----------



## zombul (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had to really up the water intake because it's really working over my kidneys but strength is amazingly high.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 8, 2009)

zombul said:


> I am already seing some strength increases and am getting some pimples. I also got a bit of a cold thats going to slow me down some. So far so good though.





zombul said:


> I have had to really up the water intake because it's really working over my kidneys but strength is amazingly high.



Is this a lot of acne, or just 1 or 2 ?

Is this just a difficulty in urinating clear ? 

I ask cause I may be interested in running this compound.
What are your thoughts so far ?

Might this be too harsh ?


----------



## zombul (Apr 13, 2009)

Not horrid acne just some pimples here and there. No difficulty in urinating at all just bad lower back pumps from the kidneys being dehydrated. I have several people running this right now, 4 to be exact and so far no one has been disappointed. I would reccomend this one.


----------



## zombul (Apr 21, 2009)

My final verdict is about 11lbs body weight gain. I added 30 to my bench and 60 to my squatt. The worst problem was the lower back pumps but I started drinking around 2 gallons of water plus a day and they went away. I was very happy with this and would and will use it again.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## p0orfreak85 (Feb 16, 2010)

i have...the stuff is amazing...it got me lean and gained some improvement on muscle mass and strength..im really bummin right now cuz its my first time on it...n now i cant get ne more..cuz they banned it..wtf who decides this shit...


----------



## zombul (Feb 17, 2010)

I know its a shame. I got all I could before it vanished. It was one of my very favorites.


----------



## p0orfreak85 (Feb 23, 2010)

i wish i did the same, but i was skepticle at the time n now that i seen the results...im regretting, so im lookin now for a replacement..does ne one have ne suggestions?


----------

